# What day for implantation bleeding?



## Jeps

Hi

Sorry just put another post up that asks the same thing, but thought I'd put it in the subject in case more people can answer.

Just wondered if implantation bleeding really does happen a lot, and if so do you think the brown discharge I've had today on 7dpt could possibly be it? Or more likely AF?  I'm on day 21 of my cycle which seems too early for AF, usually I'm around 25 -27 days so just clutching at straws wondering if it could be implantation.  I've just had a natural FET with a blasto.

If any of you had implantation bleeding, what day was it on post transfer?

Thanks in advance.

xx


----------



## ckhayes

Hi,

Didnt want to read and run.

Im 28 day cycle and bled on day 11dpt with my BFN and bled on day 20dpt last one.

I think it could be implantation as your still early.

      hope and   your blast is bedding in


----------



## sabah m

I had brown discharge like blood quite late on, 6 weeks after ET for a week, crapped myself but all was ok so it varies.  Good luck!!


----------



## TwoBumps

I had a small amount of light brown discharge (only when I wiped) 7 dpo & got a bfp! Sounds good to me...! Good luck!


----------



## Jeps

Thanks so much for you advice, you've all given me hope. Discharge seems to have stopped today..dare I feel lucky?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi there

Implantation can happen anytime between 5-12dpo (or when embies are 5-12 days old).

Once an embie reaches blastocyst stage at 5 days old it's ready to begin implanting, usually around 24hrs later, so when 6 days old...and it can take up until it's around 12 days old to implant...some may implant earlier, some may be late implanters.

There's some info on a "sticky" thread on 2ww called "2ww ~ Frequently Asked Questions" ...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

and this may help you too...

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

If you had 5 day blastocysts transferred and you were 7dpt on Friday then your embryos would've been 12 days old on that day...so it does sound promising !! 

Implantation bleed is actually the minority, not the majority......but lots of ladies do have some spotting/bleeding in early pregnancy anyway (I've had full flow bleeds when pg many years ago).

Wishing you lots of luck
Natasha

/links


----------

